# Video Processors Under $1k



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Any video processors under $1k available with decent CMS and gamma controls? Looking for better tweaking of my Sony VPL-HW40ES.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

eeColor 3DLUT box is $299. It doesn't pass 3D frame packing just an FYI. It also doesn't have real time user CMS or Gamma controls but you don't really need it since it's all automated through ArgyllCMS + dispcalGUI (freeware) or one of the paid versions of Calman and LightspaceCMS. It does wonders for my non linear Mits DLP HDTV.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> eeColor 3DLUT box is $299. It doesn't pass 3D frame packing just an FYI. It also doesn't have real time user CMS or Gamma controls but you don't really need it since it's all automated through ArgyllCMS + dispcalGUI (freeware) or one of the paid versions of Calman and LightspaceCMS. It does wonders for my non linear Mits DLP HDTV.


I have CalMAN. How can one do this automatically with a disc pattern generator? And how do you set target performance objectives (color space, gamma, etc.)? There not much info on 3D LUT boxes in general and very little that I can find on this specific product. I'm intrigued, though.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

sga2 said:


> I have CalMAN. How can one do this automatically with a disc pattern generator? And how do you set target performance objectives (color space, gamma, etc.)? There not much info on 3D LUT boxes in general and very little that I can find on this specific product. I'm intrigued, though.


It doesn't use a disc pattern generator. I don't use CalMAN so I can't tell you how it works with that other than I know you need a specific version or higher for the eeColor 3DLUT box to work with it. CalMAN, Lightspace, and ArgyllCMS + dispcalGUI (madVR is recommended but optional) have their own pattern generators it would use. You set the color space and gamma targets through the software also you do need to have a PC hooked up to the TV for automated processes. There's a thread on AVSforum about the eeColor 3DLUT box. There isn't much info on 3DLUT boxes since they're mostly used in the pro industry. If you want I could show you a step by step process of what I do in my setup but it'll take me a few days to piece it together.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you want I could show you a step by step process of what I do in my setup but it'll take me a few days to piece it together.


That would be very helpful for me and for others. Any way you could also post pre- and post-calibration reports for your display?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

sga2 said:


> That would be very helpful for me and for others. Any way you could also post pre- and post-calibration reports for your display?


Yeah I can do that no problem. I already have reports from the last time I ran a calibration in PDF form. Give me a few days to write it up and get some pics/screenshots etc so maybe by Tuesday. 

Reports to tide you over until the write up:

Before (best manual calibration with the display's CMS):
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x7y323xivmpgkg7/Nov-before 35ft-L.pdf?dl=0

After (ArgyllCMS + dispcalGUI correction with BT.1886 gamma curve for the eeColor 3DLUT box):
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/z8zh22ubt0azco9/Nov-After 35ft-L.pdf?dl=0


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Yeah I can do that no problem. I already have reports from the last time I ran a calibration in PDF form. Give me a few days to write it up and get some pics/screenshots etc so maybe by Tuesday.
> 
> Reports to tide you over until the write up:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Impressive results.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to preface this by saying it looks like a lot and it more or less is but once you get the work flow down it's not too bad.

*Download links:*
eeColor TruVue (needed to update eeColor 3DLUT box): http://www.displaycalibrations.com/files/TruVue_Application_Software_Version_2.zip
FTDI Drivers (needed incase Windows won't automatically download drivers, common in Win 8.1): http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm
ArgyllCMS (command line color management software): http://www.argyllcms.com/downloadwin.html
dispcalGUI (graphic user interface for ArgyllCMS): http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/
Lightspace Unity LUTs (needed to upload a "Unity" or blank preset for easy auto calibration, fill out name, email, etc and select "eeColor LUTs" from download selection drop down box): http://www.lightillusion.com/downloads.html
*
Optional downloads:*
madVR (fancy renderer and upscaler but for this tutorial it'll be used as an advanced pattern generator): http://madshi.net/madVR.zip
HCFR (free measurement software): http://sourceforge.net/projects/hcfr/
AVS HD 709 (free test patterns): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html


*There a few things to know about the eeColor 3DLUT box for starters:*
1) *It will not pass 3D frame packing* as it is limited to HDMI 1.3 so no 3D Blu-rays but will work for top/bottom or side by side 3D content.
2) The device is only compatible with USB 2.0 ports, *it will NOT work on USB 3.0 ports*.
3) It comes loaded with a bunch of useless presets and it must be swapped out with a "unity" preset (acts like a pass through, no correction) as the On/off 3DLUT switch (shows 0 on the display) will reset to the last preset every time a new handshake is made (full screen exclusive mode in Windows messes with this). This will be addressed, just throwing it out there because this took me a few hours to figure out and was not an enjoyable first experience.
4) The unit seems to be sensitive to signal strength of the IR commands. If it stops responding to the remote you need to change the batteries. I thought I had a bad unit until I swapped batteries, don't rely on using your phone's digital camera to check to see if the IR lights up cuz it will still light up and the eeColor still won't respond. It uses CR2025 batteries (same as the Darbee Darblet remote).
5) The yellow button on the remote turns off the display on the eeColor box.
6) All sources need to be set to the same color space (RGB full, RGB limited, YCbCr full, or YCbCr limited) for the correction to apply correctly to multiple devices.
7) Displays that use RGB Full has some extra steps.
8) If you have a Darbee Darblet put it *BEFORE* the eeColor in the chain. The Darbee doesn't mess with the calibration but the color offsets could mess with the Darbee's processing.

*Getting started and preparing for first calibration...*
1) Hook up the eeColor box to the PC that will be used to update the unit. If the drivers don't install manually download the FTDI Drivers linked above, this is apparently a common problem in Windows 8.1 (and I imagine Win 10).
2) Download and install the eeColor TruVue app linked above.
3) The eeColor box needs to be set to default. Do this by starting the TruVue eeColor Application.
4) Select "Start Download". This brings up another Window and it usually places it behind the main Window, super annoying but just move them around. FYI The original Window likes to stay "On top" of everything.








5) Select "Calibration' and 'Unity".
6) Tick both the 'eeColor 3D Tables' and 'Calibration Values', everything else should already be at 'Default'.








7) Start the download process and wait for the process to complete (it takes a little bit, never timed it maybe 5 - 10 min).
8) Now we need to replace the 3D LUTs with example LightSpace CMS ones linked above. Unzip the "General Media.zip".
9) Go to directory C:\Program Files (x86)\Entertainment Experience LLC\TruVue eeColor Application\Data\3dtable\standard nonrgb led\General Media
10) Replace the contents with those from the "General Media.zip" file. 3DLUT_1.txt is the "Unity"/blank preset. The rest are useless presets. 3DLUT_1.txt refers to Preset 1, 3DLUT_2.txt is Preset 2, and so on. Rename 3DLUT_1.txt to whichever preset you want to be the pass through. Most people usually pick 6. I only use one correction so for my setup it's preset 2 and I threw in an extra copy on preset 6 just in case I accidentally deleted it or overwrote it.








11) Startup the TruVue eeColor Application and select "Start Download".








12) Select display type of "Standard Non-RGB LED Display" and "General Media".
13) Tick just the 'eeColor 3D Tables' as you have previously set the 'Calibration Tables' to default above.
14) Start the download process and wait for the process to complete.








15) Install ArgyllCMS, if I remember correctly you just unzip it into a folder. I just put it in C:\ArgyllCMS.
16) Install dispcalGUI, it has it's own installer.
17) Optionally install madVR, unzip it to a folder. I use C:\madvr then run Install.bat as Administrator.

*Manual and Automatic calibration:*
Now the unit is ready for calibration. All references to patterns in the pre automated process with ArgylCMS + dispcalGUI (optionally madVR) will be in regards to the AVS HD 709 patterns (mainly, 100% white, 100% RGBYCM, Black & White clipping patterns. Also worth noting I use Fields instead of Windows).
1) Setup your colorimeter with the display.
2) Make sure the eeColor 3DLUT box is on your "Unity"/blank preset.
3) Determine which color space your display likes (RGB full, RGB limited, YCbCr full, or YCbCr limited) and set it to that on the PC that will have ArgylCMS + dispcalGIU (madVR optional) installed on it. My display likes RGB limited, YCbCr skews the gamut and I think RGB full had some oddities with black and white clipping. Also determine which picture mode on the display to use that you'd like corrected. If you don't have very good CMS controls set it to the one with the largest gamut and 100% White as close to D65 as possible. If the display has Gamma controls set it to 2.2. *Note* With AMD video cards you'll want to turn off Dynamic Brightness, Brighter Whites, Skin tone enhancements, etc in the control panel (I'm used to CCC, I'm not familiar with the new one they use).
4) Bring up a 100% white pattern and set your brightness target using Contrast settings on the display. I have a direct view display so I need ~35ft-L.
5) Adjust grayscale so 100% white is as close to D65 as possible (no need to mess with any other grayscale patterns), you might have to revisit previous step as the brightness level might change a tad.
6) Bring up a Black clipping pattern and set Brightness on the display to instructions (usually lowest level where 17 - 25 flash), you might have to revisit the step with the 100% white to see if it altered the peak brightness level. Readjust if needed until all is in balance.
7) Bring up a White clipping pattern. It should be fine as long as the color space and contrast settings are correct.
8) Optional adjustments. My set has advanced controls for Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Cyan, and Magenta and I manually correct them with the 100% patterns as good as I can before running the automatic part to minimize color errors near the 100% saturation levels. Your display may differ and you'll probably have to experiment if you have advanced controls for primaries and secondaries. If you don't that's where the picture mode with the largest gamut comes in as the automatic part will trim it down.
9) Load up dispcalGUI. If it's the first time you've ran this program you might have to tell it what directory/folder ArgylCMS is located.
10) In dispcalGIU click on the Settings drop down box. Select Video 3DLUT for madVR or eeColor. The rest of the tutorial will assume you installed madVR. It's mostly the same other than dispcalGUI will generate the patterns instead of madVR. I've heard from others to use madVR because the pattern generator is more accurate than the one in dispcalGUI.








11) Change the Mode to Refresh or non Refresh depending on your display. Leave White Level Drift Compensation unticked unless you have a Plasma display and leave Black Level Drift Compensation unticked.








12) Click on Calibration icon, untick Interactive Display Adjustment since we already set the brightness target level and leave everything As Measured since we already set White to D65.








13) Click on Profiling, adjust slider to desired amount of patches. I usually leave it at auto-optimized, once in a while I bump it to 2500. Anything over 2500 isn't really necessary but each display is different. The amount of time it takes will probably depend on your PC and colorimeter speed. Mine is a low end AMD quad core with an i1 Display Pro and it takes a few more minutes than it estimates.








14) Click on 3DLUT, here you can change the color space and gamma curves to whatever you want (you can just return here after the profiling/measuring is complete to make multiple gamma presets if desired). Personally I leave the gamma options alone since BT.1886 works well with my display and really helps out with the black/dark clipping bringing in a lot more low end detail. *The one thing to note is if you selected Video 3DLUT for madVR in step 10 you NEED to change the 3DLUT format to .txt.* If you selected Video 3DLUT for eeColor it should already be .txt format. Leave Input Encoding alone (RGB 16 - 235).








15) If using madVR as a pattern generator go to the directory/folder you installed madVR and run madTPG. Make sure Stay On Top, Use Fullscreen, Disable VideoLUTs, and Disable 3DLUT's are selected (they show up blue). Unless using a Plasma or some other display that needs windowed pattern then you'd untick Use Fullscreen and set the madTPG window to the size you need and place it where the meter will read on the screen. Look at the taskbar. There should be a MAD icon (kinda looks like a cow?), right click on it and Edit madVR Settings. Under Devices the display should be listed. Click the arrow next to it and find Properties. Make sure setting "The display expects the following RGB output levels" to PC Levels (0 - 255). I know that last bit seems counter productive but it works out right in the end. Adjust bitdepth if needed (mine are all 8bit as far as I can tell). Apply settings. Leave madTPG running.
















16) Click Profile Only at the bottom. Make sure "Embed calibration curves in profile" is not selected. Then click continue. Measurements will begin using dispcalGUI or madVR depending on what you selected. dispcalGUI uses windowed patterns instead of full screen fields. This will take a while...
















17) When measurements are done it will create the 3DLUT and ask you where to save it. Pick a folder or directory. The file names will look like gibberish but one will end with 3DLUT.txt (not 100% sure on the name since I didn't run a calibration when I made this tutorial, it's the largest .txt file in the folder), the rest end in first1dblue.txt, first1dgreen.txt, first1dred.txt, second1dblue.txt, second1dgreen.txt, and second1dred.txt.









*Now we need to replace a preset on the eeColor with the corrected 3DLUT. Remember RGB Full displays have extra steps.*
1) Remember the .txt files dispcalGUI generated? Rename the one ending in 3DLUT.txt to 3DLUT_1.txt for preset 1 or 3DLUT_2.txt for preset 2 etc, just make sure it's not the same as your "Unity"/blank preset.
2) Copy renamed .txt to C:\Program Files (x86)\Entertainment Experience LLC\TruVue eeColor Application\Data\3dtable\standard nonrgb led\General Media (I make desktop short cuts on my HTPC to make this easier) overwriting one of the example 3DLUT presets but NOT your "Unity"/black preset.
3) If your display likes RGB Full skip to next section.
4) Startup the TruVue eeColor Application and select "Start Download".








5) Select display type of "Standard Non-RGB LED Display" and "General Media".
6) Tick just the 'eeColor 3D Tables'.








7) Start the download process and wait for the process to complete.

*RGB Full displays*:*
4) The gibberish looking file names ending in first1dblue.txt, first1dgreen.txt, first1dred.txt, second1dblue.txt, second1dgreen.txt, and second1dred.txt need to be renamed to just like that.








5) Back up the contents of C:\Program Files (x86)\Entertainment Experience LLC\TruVue eeColor Application\Data\default in case you change the color space to anything other than RGB Full.
6) Copy renamed files to C:\Program Files (x86)\Entertainment Experience LLC\TruVue eeColor Application\Data\default over writing the existing ones.








7) Startup the TruVue eeColor Application and select "Start Download".








8) Select display type of "Standard Non-RGB LED Display" and "General Media".
9) Tick 'eeColor 3D Tables' and 'Calibration Values'.








10) Start the download process and wait for the process to complete.
*Note: I believe this is how to do RGB Full. I haven't actually tested it since the display I have that is RGB Full doesn't need the eeColor 3DLUT box to be corrected due to adequate CMS controls.

*Verifying 3DLUT color correction*
1) Change preset on the eeColor 3DLUT box to which ever one you selected to contain the correction.
2) Verify correction with your choice of software. I use HCFR as it has an automatic measurement mode so it makes it easy. You can verify it with dispcalGUI if you want too.

Animated GIF of the difference 3DLUT color correction can make.*








* Note: I intended on doing a new calibration but I forgot my kid had yesterday and today off from school and that's normally when I do these. My display has drifted a little bit so the eeColor + ArgylCMS + dispcalGUI + madVR + manual one isn't as good as it could be but this should serve as a nice example of the power of the eeColor 3DLUT box. Also worth noting is my display is non linear with the color and more linear displays seem to get better results than my display can achieve.

I think I got all that correct. I hope it doesn't scare you away! LOL


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

When I generated those CIE charts I noticed my lamp dimmed due to age so I recalibrated yesterday.

PDF Reports

Best I can do with manual controls:
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/vkylfuy8t6dom0p/1-20-2016-manual.pdf?dl=0

After 3DLUT correction and uploaded to eeColor box:
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/41x5hoct4kmwkea/1-20-2016-3dlut.pdf?dl=0

I figured I'd try to tighten up the Blue and looks like I was able to. Dunno what's up with the gamma on the high end but doesn't seem like too big of a deal though, other than that it's appears to be the tightests calibration I've been able to do with this color nightmare display since I started messing around with 3DLUT color correction.

Animated gif:


----------

